# SceniKing backdrops....



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

....for all you 'indoor' people. Or those that just want to make something special out of your display/storage shelves. 

As you can see from the photos, I'm working on a very back wall of a darker portion of the layout and I needed something more that 'sky' back there. I've built a couple of building fronts using Pola/Piko buildings but that gets expensive and wasteful. 

I've had these people on my favourates page for some time as so I decided to take the plunge..... 



















These buildings are pretty big. I was surprised by that even though they did say they were 1/29th scale. 

There were 10 large buildings in my selected package but they represented at least 13 business fronts. All were excellent for my 70's layout. No need to show them all because they are at www.sceniking.com anyway. Take a look. 

What you see is my 1 hours work. Two pieces of good plywood - some spray on glue for the over all photo and some white glue for the overlap. 

The colours are great. Not bright and toy like. The edges are sharp as seen from a respectable distance (across the street for example). I didn't use the skid row item or the bank like building but all the others will find a home on the WV. 

Follow the instructions. If you've ever done a scrap book you can do this. 

Dave


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

Dave those look great! 
I do think I will get some, are they just pics and you glue them on your own plywood and then attach them to the wall? 

Joe


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe 

Right. They're large photos that are cut up into two to six sections depending on size. You have to cut off the white borders and overlap them about 1/2 inch. They're designed for that so there's nothing lost. 

I cut them and match them without glue then set them aside while I use a spry on glue over a smooth piece of plywood, MDF or heavy cardboard that has been cut to fit the building. Then I carefully lay on each section to build the whole picture just like an easy jig-saw puzzle. The overlaps are all that are left so I put a little white glue on a stir stick and slide it under the 'flap' and then carefully press it down. 

If your matching has been good the joint should just about disappear. 

Have a ball 

Dave


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info Dave. 
I am going to get some very soon 

Joe


----------

